# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Thủ tướng đi thử ôtô VinFast

## phuong_hanh3112

*Dự lễ khánh thành nhà máy ôtô VinFast sáng nay 14-6, Thủ tướng Nguyễn Xuân Phúc đã đi thử chiếc SUV của VinFast do Chủ tịch Tập đoàn Vingroup cầm lái*

Ngày 14-6, tại Khu Công nghiệp Đình Vũ, Cát Hải, Hải Phòng, Công ty TNHH Sản xuất và Kinh doanh *VinFast* - Tập đoàn Vingroup đã khánh thành nhà máy sản xuất ôtô, chính thức bước vào giai đoạn sản xuất hàng loạt. Với 21 tháng xây dựng và hoàn thiện, nhà máy ôtô VinFast đã đạt kỷ lục thế giới về tiến độ; đồng thời đưa công nghiệp ôtô Việt tiến lên nấc thang mới: tự chủ sản xuất và làm chủ chuỗi giá trị toàn cầu dưới thương hiệu Việt - VinFast.
Thủ tướng đi thử ôtô VinFast
Tới dự và cắt băng lễ khánh thành có Thủ tướng  Chính phủ Nguyễn Xuân Phúc; Ủy viên Bộ Chính trị, Bí thư Trung ương Đảng, Trưởng Ban Kinh tế Trung ương Nguyễn Văn Bình; Ủy viên Bộ Chính trị, Bí thư Thành ủy TP HCM Nguyễn Thiện Nhân cùng nhiều lãnh đạo Đảng, nhà nước và các bộ, ngành và TP Hải Phòng.
   [center !important]  [/center !important][left !important]Thủ tướng đi thử ôtô VinFast do Chủ tịch Vingroup Phạm Nhật Vượng cầm lái[/left !important]

[left !important]00:00:33[/left !important][right !important] [/right !important] Thủ tướng đi thử ôtô VinFast do Chủ tịch Vingroup Phạm Nhật Vượng cầm lái
Theo Chủ tịch Tập đoàn Vingroup Phạm Nhật Vượng, ý nghĩa thương hiệu VinFast được kết nối từ chuỗi viết tắt của các từ: Việt Nam - Phong cách - An toàn - Sáng tạo - Tiên phong với ý nghĩa tôn vinh xe thương hiệu Việt.

Sau khi thăm 2 phân xưởng của nhà máy ôtô VinFast, Thủ tướng Nguyễn Xuân Phúc đã đi thử xe dòng SUV Lux 2.0 tại bãi thử xe. Chủ tịch Tập đoàn Vingroup Phạm Nhật Vượng là người trực tiếp cầm lái chiếc SUV đưa Thủ tướng đi thử xe..
 
Sau lễ khánh thành nhà máy, VinFast sẽ tổ chức bàn giao những chiếc xe đầu tiên, vượt tiến độ cam kết với khách hàng khoảng 2 tháng. Cụ thể, sản phẩm VinFast Fadil sẽ được bàn giao từ ngày 17-6-2019, trong khi Lux A2.0 và Lux SA2.0 sẽ được giao vào cuối tháng 7-2019.

Hiện tại, VinFast đang tiếp tục khẩn trương thiết kế, dự kiến sẽ ra mắt 12 mẫu ôtô các loại và xe máy điện ngay trong năm 2019 và năm 2020.

----------

